# Former President Gerald Ford dies at 93



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*Yahoo News*

*Former President Gerald Ford dies at 93*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061227/ap_on_re_us/obit_ford

LOS ANGELES - Gerald R. Ford, who picked up the pieces of Richard Nixon's scandal-shattered White House as the 38th president and the only one never elected to nationwide office, has died. He was 93.

"My family joins me in sharing the difficult news that Gerald Ford, our beloved husband, father, grandfather and great grandfather has passed away at 93 years of age," former first lady Betty Ford said in a brief statement issued from her husband's office in Rancho Mirage. "His life was filled with love of God, his family and his country."

He died at 6:45 p.m. Tuesday at his home in Rancho Mirage, about 130 miles east of Los Angeles, his office said in a statement. No cause of death was released. Funeral arrangements were to be announced Wednesday.










Ford had battled pneumonia in January 2006 and underwent two heart treatments - including an angioplasty and a pacemaker implant - in August at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minn.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

No love for the former Prez on this board I guess, lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well you got to give him some credit, he did try to hold the country together.


----------

